# Mini Phal



## The Mutant (Jan 14, 2015)

This is the only NoID Phal I've left and it's going to stay with me as long as I can keep it alive and happy.

I bought it about 3 years ago and when I pulled it out of its pot it turned out it had no roots left.

After some TLC it grew some new roots and is now a reliable bloomer. If I'm treating it well it will flower twice a year, otherwise it'll be satisfied with once. There's a lot of schilleriana in it, noticeable in the leaves, the flowers, the lovely fragrance and the fact that it spikes the same time as its larger relatives.

I think it resembles Jiaho's Pink Girl a lot, so I usually call it my little lookalike or wannabe.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 14, 2015)

Very attractive. Glad you saved it.


----------



## John M (Jan 14, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 14, 2015)

So sweet! Especially like the shape of the lip!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 14, 2015)

That's lovely. It looks like a cross between stuartiana and schilleriana .


----------



## abax (Jan 15, 2015)

Here we go again Dot. I was just going to say just what
you said. This flower is just perfect with characteristics of
both species combined beautifully. I love it!


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks guys! I'm glad I saved it too. I hope I'll manage to keep it alive.



SlipperFan said:


> That's lovely. It looks like a cross between stuartiana and schilleriana .





abax said:


> Here we go again Dot. I was just going to say just what
> you said. This flower is just perfect with characteristics of
> both species combined beautifully. I love it!


Ah, you guys mean Phal Wiganiae/Philadelphia? I have that one too and they're rather different.

Here's a picture of my Wiganiae from its previous flowering (I really need to pull it out of its pot and check what's going on with the roots since I think it's dying on me  ):






They're very different plant and growth wise. The miniature doesn't have spotted leaves, but very, very dark ones. The Wiganiae is much bigger, the flowers are larger, and the spike takes after both parents and gets reeeeeaaally long. Oh, and it's not fragrant either. I don't know if they can be fragrant but I haven't heard of any being that.


----------



## Clark (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice Babydoll!

Makes for lovely décor.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 15, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> That's lovely. It looks like a cross between stuartiana and schilleriana .



I have to agree there's some stuartiana in there, but equestris seems pretty likely too. Most likely a complex hybrid bringing out the best of several species.


----------



## orcoholic (Jan 15, 2015)

I think it's amabalis x schilleriana which has been mass produced in Taiwan. It was available a few years ago.


----------



## DoreenVDT (Jan 15, 2015)

The Mutant said:


> This is the only NoID Phal I've left...


Hello:

I also have this NoID, I agree it is quite charming. I have no idea of what the name is on this, but I keep it because it is cute.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 15, 2015)

orcoholic said:


> I think it's amabalis x schilleriana which has been mass produced in Taiwan. It was available a few years ago.


Er... No. That would be a Phal. Rothschildiana or Confirmation (depending on pod parent) and it looks nothing like this one.

Phal. Jiaho's Pink Girl is schilleriana x Zuma's Pixie and here's a picture of one:





Mine is a NoID but probably with something similar in its heritage as Jiaho's Pink Girl's, or that's my theory at least. It might be some completely different crosses in its background, I can't say for sure (don't know if anybody can with these complex hybrids) and I'm not knowledgeable when it comes to Phal genetics.

I've thought about buying a real Jiaho's Pink Girl, but since mine is so similar it feels like a waste of money.


----------



## Hamlet (Jan 15, 2015)

Not a big fan of Phal hybrids but that one is a keeper!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 16, 2015)

You do so well with mini phals! 
I should move to Sweden! hahaha

By the way, how's your Queen Beer 'Tiny Doll'??
That is the best ever!!!


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 16, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> You do so well with mini phals!
> I should move to Sweden! hahaha
> 
> By the way, how's your Queen Beer 'Tiny Doll'??
> That is the best ever!!!


It's coming around from its near death experience. It's spiking, as always, but I think there will only be 9 flowers this time.  That's another keeper by the way. I'm going to get rid of most of my Phals come spring, but a few are going to stay. I will take better care of the ones staying and try to keep them warmer during autumn/winter. There will be a lot of shuffling orchids around as the seasons change, but if that's what I have to do to keep them all happy, then I'll do it.


----------

